# Slow speed performance on following freebsd install of FreeBSD 9.2



## dfed (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi guys!

I met for the first time with this problem. After a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.2 the system works very slowly. For example if *I* type `ls` or `man pf` the commands hangs for a while.

Here is the output of `dmesg`:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2013 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013
    root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
gcc version 4.2.1 20070831 patched [FreeBSD]
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3330  @ 2.66GHz (2666.72-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x1067a  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x17  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc08e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,XSAVE,OSXSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4096942080 (3907 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <PTLTD  	 APIC  >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 4 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
 cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <IBM EXA01ZEU> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x00a200> mem 0xe8200000-0xe820ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
bge0: CHIP ID 0x0000a200; ASIC REV 0x0a; CHIP REV 0xa2; PCI-E
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5722 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:21:5e:4d:b8:a1
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0x2000-0x20ff mem 0xe8310000-0xe8313fff,0xe8300000-0xe830ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci1
mpt0: MPI Version=1.5.17.0
mpt0: Capabilities: ( RAID-0 RAID-1E RAID-1 )
mpt0: 1 Active Volume (2 Max)
mpt0: 2 Hidden Drive Members (14 Max)
uhci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus2 on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xe8500000-0xe85003ff irq 16 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
bge1: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x001100> mem 0xe8400000-0xe840ffff irq 21 at device 1.0 on pci3
bge1: CHIP ID 0x00001100; ASIC REV 0x01; CHIP REV 0x11; PCI on PCI-X 33 MHz; 32bit
miibus1: <MII bus> on bge1
brgphy1: <BCM5703 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
brgphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge1: Ethernet address: 00:21:5e:4d:b8:a2
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x3000-0x30ff mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff,0xe8410000-0xe841ffff irq 19 at device 2.0 on pci3
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH9 SATA300 controller> port 0x1c18-0x1c1f,0x1c0c-0x1c0f,0x1c10-0x1c17,0x1c08-0x1c0b,0x18c0-0x18cf,0x18b0-0x18bf irq 17 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
atapci1: <Intel ICH9 SATA300 controller> port 0x1c30-0x1c37,0x1c24-0x1c27,0x1c28-0x1c2f,0x1c20-0x1c23,0x18e0-0x18ef,0x18d0-0x18df irq 17 at device 31.5 on pci0
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata5: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcafff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
mpt0: mpt_read_cfg_page: Config Info Status 22
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): mpt_refresh_raid_vol: Failed to read RAID Vol Page(0)
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): Settings ( )
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): 0 Members:
mpt0:vol0(mpt0:0:0): RAID-0 - Optimal
(mpt0:0:14): Physical (mpt0:0:14:0), Pass-thru (mpt0:1:0:0)
(mpt0:0:14): Online
(mpt0:0:15): Physical (mpt0:0:15:0), Pass-thru (mpt0:1:1:0)
(mpt0:0:15): Online
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): Retrying command
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Retrying command
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe64:mpt0:1:1:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(probe0:mpt0:0:11:1): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe0:mpt0:0:11:1): CAM status: Unexpected Bus Free
(probe0:mpt0:0:11:7): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(probe0:mpt0:1:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe0:mpt0:1:0:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe0:mpt0:1:0:0): Retrying command
(probe1:mpt0:1:1:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe1:mpt0:1:1:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
da0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 13 lun 0
da0: <LSILOGIC Logical Volume 3000> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 300.000MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 476837MB (976562176 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 60788C)
ses0 at mpt0 bus 0 scbus0 target 11 lun 0
ses0: <IBM SAS SES-2 DEVICE 1.11> Fixed Enclosure Services SCSI-3 device 
ses0: 300.000MB/s transfers
ses0: SCSI-3 ENC Device
cd0 at ata4 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <TSSTcorp CDWDVD TS-L463A IB03> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0p2 [rw]...
```

And here is the content of loader.conf:

```
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled=1
hw.pci.enable_msi=0
hw.pci.enable_msix=0
```

What could be the issue?


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 26, 2013)

```
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): INQUIRY. CDB: 12 00 00 00 24 00 
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): CAM status: Unrecoverable Host Bus Adapter Error
(probe63:mpt0:1:0:0): Retrying command
```

All of this would suggest something going wrong with your storage setup.  I remember seeing a discussion in the mailing list recent regarding tuning  LSI logic setups with particular firmware revisions.  However, if you are getting those errors than performance tuning may not even be an option yet. Can you describe your storage?

Mailing list discussion:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/search.cgi?words=freebsd%2C+centos%2C+and+zfs&max=50&sort=score&index=recent&source=freebsd-questions


----------

